# VIP611 squealing and freezing up



## nls721 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello - At times my 611 starts making a horrible squealing sound. Then, while it is still squealing the unit freezes up. The only way to get it to stop is to reset the system. And, then I usually have to delete the program being recorded (it always seems to happen when somethings being recorded). After calling tech support, I was told I am trying to record programs that aren't are copyrighted or there is an intereference w/ the singal. Which I could believe in bad weather, but now this happens every other day. Weather is great and I'm just recording normal primetime shows off CBS, ABC, etc. Anyone know what to do? Dish won't send me a new DVR bcuz they are claiming there isn't an issue. And, I am sick of spending money for this when I can't trust it will actually let me see the shows being recorded. Thanks.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you mean it physically emits a squealing sound, or do you mean a squeal that comes through your speakers?

If it's a physical squeal from the box, you probably have a dying cooling fan inside it.

Keith


----------



## nls721 (Sep 28, 2008)

It does come from the box, not through the speakers (I saw a post on that). Thanks for your answers, I was thinking it was something w/ the hard drive.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Almost certainly a hard drive problem. Keep in mind that CSRs only read from their scripts, and most have little or no direct experience with the receivers themselves, so they often mis-diagnose the problems. You'll get better help once you can determine exactly what the problem is, and in this case, the hard drive seems to be failing.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> After calling tech support, I was told I am trying to record programs that aren't are copyrighted or there is an intereference w/ the singal.


A script wouldn't seem to be the most likely source for that line to have been pulled out of.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

What is a 611?


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I had the exact same problem a couple years ago with a 622. Actually someone from Dish read about my problem and contacted me through this forum and gave me a number to call at dish and a "Return Authorization Number" to send my receiver directly to an engineering unit at dish. I had the problem for months before I got the receiver switched out. It was definitely a shocking sound and didn't matter what I was doing or watching when it happened. TV, OTA, DVR. It would just go to a blank screen and then a very loud screeching sound and eventually it would reset itself if I didn't get to it first. Scared the crap out of me the first time it happened. Sitting on the ground next to the TV and had the volume up a little louder than normal because it was a soft sound program and then the screeching sounded. Wow, did it wake me up. You are going to have to return it unless they figured out what the problem was and can give you some sort of update for your receiver.


----------



## mark40 (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree you are good! Just fantastic! Your penning style is admirable and the way you addressed the topic with grace is commendable.Since i am intrigued, I presume you are an expert on this subject. I am subscribing to your incoming updates from now on.


----------

